# Hi!



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi! my name is Naomi and I have three cats. I'm a part time cat sitter and obviously love my boys very much! You can see there pictures in "meet my kitty" ( http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12369 ). Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi to everyone


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi, I already saw your kitties and the are lovely! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome  can't wait to see your kitties.


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*welcome to the forum , lovely kittys  *


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Cute kitties  ! Welcome to the forums


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome & great pictures!


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello and welcome. Very cute pic's of him sleeping.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I've already commented on how pretty your cats are, hope to see more pictures


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Warm Welcome! Your kitties are beautiful. Esp Harley eyes! * 8)


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

